# UnderDog Race Shop



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've been spending most of my time in slot cars, but, I'm getting into diecasts customs.
Having a track, doing the scenery, I've kinda been forced into it.
There's lots of cool stuff going on in this thread, neat dios.
I thought I might join in and show you what I've been working on.
Maybe I could pick up some more pointers here.

Here's my humble shop, where most of my work is done.









And here's my track, where I'm still working hard on the scenery.









I currently have tons of projects going, most to fit with my track scenery.
I'll be posting here.

Thanks,
Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*The Island*

One of the challenges has been to border to my track.
I used cork train roadbed all the way around. Double sided foam tape keeps it in place.

Unfortunately, some areas have too tight a turn radius for this to work well.









So I decided to try a different approach. I used some modeling clay as an experiment.
It worked well. Looks good and improves the racing.
I got this color to match the sandy colors in the background border.









I decided to go out on a limb and build an island. This was to give me an idea.









This hill was too high, so I lowered it. 









I'm still working on the fine details, but this is more what I had in mind.









Since modeling clay worked so well on that end, I'm using it in my other trouble spot.
It comes in so many colors. This black winds up looking like asphalt.

























Rich


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice track & cars keep us posted on your scenery progress :thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rich,
I like that humble shop quote. If they had only seen the slots that shop has put out! Track's looking great too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Where did you get the corrigated tin in the first pix?


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

great dio - race track combo
buckwheat you can get it from www.micromark.com in metal or hobbylobby or your loco hobby store in styrene and metal


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much Gunn,looks like a great place to find the hard to find stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

no problem..where in ga are you buckwheat. im in augusta ga


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I 'm in Evans .......imagine that we are neighbors!:wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

lol your kidding... i live on the south side of tobacco rd near windsor spring rd
we need to hook up one day


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You bet,I live off Fury's Ferry rd. near the river.


----------

